# 92 CAPRICE GUTTED W/94-96 IMPALA?



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

ive heard of the bucket seats in the impalas fitting in the 91-94 bubbles but can i swap the guts of the impalas into my 92 caprice?i mean with the exception of the dash.everything from the door panels w/power windows(my car is an ex-police vehicle w/no p/w or p/d/L)to the power seat controls and the rear seats to the headliner?if not i guess ill make do with the bucket seats cos they more better imo than the caprice ones...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I know the floor pans and firewall are the same on the 80-96 caprices/impalas. I would assume the doors are the same on the later years, at least enough for the panels to match up. But I don't know. Go to Impalassforums, they'll probably know.


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Aug 5 2006, 09:51 PM~5910135
> *I know the floor pans and firewall are the same on the 80-96 caprices/impalas.  I would assume the doors are the same on the later years, at least enough for the panels to match up.  But I don't know.  Go to Impalassforums, they'll probably know.
> *


10/4...thx for da comeback...


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

it works ive done it... youre good to go . most if not all police caprices , had buckets . the impALA seats fit perfectly


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Aug 5 2006, 10:18 PM~5910269
> *it works ive done it... youre good to go . most if not all police caprices , had buckets . the impALA seats fit perfectly
> *


wheres a good place to get 94-96 impala bucket seats?


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Junkyard (good luck)


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

thx-but besides a wrecking yrd any websites?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@Aug 5 2006, 10:39 PM~5910375
> *wheres a good place to get 94-96 impala bucket seats?
> *


 good question , i dont have an answer , sorry


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lakewood_253_@Aug 6 2006, 12:39 AM~5910375
> *wheres a good place to get 94-96 impala bucket seats?
> *


You can also use Bonneville 6 or 12 way power seats too(they're said to be much more comfy due to the extra bolstering). Should be able to find both kinds on ebay if all else fails. The forum OGJORDAN, suggested is a good place for info on what fits and what doesn't. Everything like the headliner, trims, panels should be a straightforward swap though if you've got the Impala to take it out of. If your going for the clone look and just want the grey interior, then SEM paint would be a cheaper way to change all the plastic stuff rather than tracking down the actual grey panels/trims.


----------



## D-BOY (May 16, 2005)

alot of people have done that swap on impallassforum.com

the door panels wont work unless you do a dash swap and the dash swap wont work without a dash support swap with is a bar that will need to be weilded in..........

it would be worth it in the end I had a 91 caprice wagon and its so much nice to be in my cousines 95 impalla everything is just easier on the eyes


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

thats alot of good info...i appreciate the replies-thx guys...


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Another good forum, but you have to sift through a lot of shit sometimes


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

you can get the seats at streettrends.com


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 10 2006, 06:45 PM~5943875
> *you can get the seats at streettrends.com
> *


good looking out!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

np. my daily is a 95 caprice.streettrends is a lil pricey but they have quality shit, and they sell damn near everything you could possibly want for a b body...........


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 10 2006, 08:45 PM~5943875
> *you can get the seats at streettrends.com
> *


Yeah, but they want $1900 plus shipping for some bonneville seats. or $900 plus shipping for some stock looking seat skins? I sure hope for that price that they fit a LOT better than their bumpers. They do have a lot of stuff that nobody else has though. But for seats, i'd check around on the Impala sites or look into having your seats redone in the material and pattern that you want. :biggrin:


----------



## 214Texas (Nov 10, 2005)

Everything from an impala will go right in except for the dash...would require different a/c controls instrument panels a/c ducting is in wrong spots etc etc etc.

Me personally I would go for bonneville seats like mentioned above. They will be easier to find than SS seats. Also look at roadmaster seats and just cut off the 40 side on the drivers seat.


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

what year and make of bonneville?


----------



## lakewood_253 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 6 2006, 08:58 PM~5914941
> *You can also use Bonneville 6 or 12 way power seats too(they're said to be much more comfy due to the extra bolstering).  Should be able to find both kinds on ebay if all else fails.  The forum OGJORDAN,  suggested is a good place for info on what fits and what doesn't.  Everything like the headliner, trims, panels should be a straightforward swap though if you've got the Impala to take it out of.  If your going for the clone look and just want the grey interior, then SEM paint would be a cheaper way to change all the plastic stuff rather than tracking down the actual grey panels/trims.
> *


im more interested in getting the bucket seats and rear bench than anothing else-i dont have any power windows or locks so im gonna have to get the door panels with the switches on it so i can install window motor and door locks.also im assuming the seats out of the impala or the bonneville are power also?im thinking im gonna have to figure out how to hook-up the power to the seats?


----------

